# matching speaker timbre using 1124 w/REW



## smiller (Jul 21, 2011)

I just bought the BFD 1124 and have yet to use it with REW, although I manually EQed my subs a little. This thing already paid for itself IMO. I was curious if I could use BFD/REW to alter the response of my center channel (small two way) to get near the response from my front speakers (large five way)? I am not expecting miracles, but above 80Hz, I thought there may be some possible corrections. Not knowing the abilities of the REW software, this may seem like an ignorant question, but after what it did for my subs, I can imagine running them from one channel and using the other for the center.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You could do that, but you would need to check that you were happy with having the 1124 in the path of the centre channel - it adds a little noise which, depending on the sensitivity of the centre channel, might be audible.

If you are happy with the sound via the 1124 you could apply some filters to better match it to the mains. To have REW work out the filters for that you could generate a custom house curve based on the appropriately smoothed (perhaps 1/3 octave) response of the mains and load that into REW so that the target response REW is trying to match has the shape of the response of the main speakers.


----------



## smiller (Jul 21, 2011)

I was hoping you would answer. I was thinking along those same lines, but have not gotten very deep into the program yet. I am still waiting on the 30' usb cable and the midi adaptor, since I am using a desktop in another room. I like having the author's input. How good can it get? I can get the tweeters and maybe the midrage to match the front speakers but they are 44" H and 15" deep which I cannot install in the center loaction(WAF). I know even the same drivers and crossover will sound different in enclosures of such different sizes. I just want to try due to the fact I enjoy the fronts so well. I am sure I am not alone in this quest. Thanks for your time.


----------

